
The Internet Is Splitting in Two Amid U.S. Dispute with China - eplanit
https://www.bloombergquint.com/technology/the-internet-is-splitting-in-two-amid-u-s-dispute-with-china
======
bediger4000
Which zones/ISPs are going with China? As near as I can tell, absolutely
nothing good comes from Viet Nam, Turkey and Ukraine ASes. If they go with
PRC's Internet, we'll all be better off.

